# Matrox MPEG-2 I-frame HD M701 Codec Included in FFMPEG?



## ASmallCaterpillar (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm struggling to understand this list of codec names and what they relate to?







Does anybody know which is the M701 Codec?

It's suggested here it is part of FFMpeg:
https://www.lwks.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=23&id=12539&Itemid=81

M701 is one of best I've found for editing and want to include it into OBS Studio.


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 31, 2017)

From the article you linked, it looks like you need to add vtag=m701 to the video encoder settings using mpeg2video encoder. Try that out, see if it works.


----------



## ASmallCaterpillar (Feb 1, 2017)

Doesn't seem to work.

Left is the file created using vtag=m701 in OBS Studio.
Right is a Matrox file created with Dxtory, that correctly imports into Sony Vegas / runs perfectly.






Vegas 14 Build 201 (purchased) gives codec error for the OBS file but not for the Dxtory (right) file.


----------



## Fenrir (Feb 1, 2017)

Well, according to the thread you linked, there really isn't true Matrox codec support in FFmpeg, so this is likely not possible then.

Why not just record to flv/mkv and remux to mp4 after?


----------



## ASmallCaterpillar (Feb 1, 2017)

It's too time consuming when you have loads of files that are huge. Im trying to save time by recording with OBS and Matrox because it allows much much faster editing than crappy nvenc stuff.

What are they doing here btw?: https://trac.ffmpeg.org/ticket/2616

I don't understand the difference with how Dxtory does things btw. Why is OBS limited to FFmpeg, whereas Dxtory lets you create files with any codec you have installed?

*I would literally pay to have Matrox support put in, if any devs are interested?*


----------



## ASmallCaterpillar (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey
Sorry for keep bumping this but I really would pay somebody to add in Matrox support.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Feb 3, 2017)

Odds are the "Matrox" support is really a DirectShow (or the ancient unsupported by everyone VFW - Video-for-Window) filter format. OBS currently only supports FFMPEG.

As to priorities, while every dev is free to do what they want, most are focused on core functionality.

Why not use MPEG2 I-frame only settings? Last time I checked, that's what Matrox uses (although to be fair, odds are you'd be better using MJPEG for lower CPU usage). I used to own a Matrox card that used those codecs, and they aren't special, in fact I was more annoyed with having te keep said card around while a I moved everything from their proprietary codec to something more standard.


----------



## ASmallCaterpillar (Feb 3, 2017)

Do you know how to set this up in OBS? What's a Matrox card? 
But I am totally serious, if anybody is willing to implement Matrox so it produces the same file dxtory does when recording with Matrox codec in that, I would more than happily pay for it. It has such vast benefits over other codecs for editing


----------



## ASmallCaterpillar (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't want to keep bumping this, but I will literally PAY one of you devs to add Matrox codec support in to OBS. Is there a way I can contact you to sort this?


----------



## c3r1c3 (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry. I'm not for hire. Given the lack of replies, I doubt anyone else is interested either. That said you can log into the community chat and ask there. Xaymar might be interested.


----------



## ASmallCaterpillar (Feb 16, 2017)

I couldn't seem to see him in chat. Is anybody else interested. Really will 100% pay for this work as it will make my life a whole lot easier.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Feb 17, 2017)

Well if no one from team OBS is interested in doing this, you'd be better (and honestly I should have directed you to them in the first place) contacting the FFMPEG people and asking them for it.


----------

